# New Haul!!!!



## LittleDevil (Aug 1, 2008)

So I went to the studio talk class and had to do some haulin' too...here's what I got:

StarFlash:
dreammaker
grand entrance
top hat 
sunset b
go
star by night
glamour check
bold and brazen
mink and sable
talent pool
smoke and diamonds
lotusland
raven eyeliner

wedge
white frost

whirl lipliner

frenzy lipstick

#36 lashes

foxy lady eyeliner
minted eyeliner

painterly paint pot

viva glam 5 lipglass

187 brush


----------



## benzito_714 (Aug 1, 2008)

geez, leave some for the rest of us.


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 1, 2008)

wow! enjoy


----------



## shell12367 (Aug 1, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## LittleDevil (Aug 3, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *benzito_714* 

 
_geez, leave some for the rest of us.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

I did, lol, I forgot to get the all the eye pencils!!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 3, 2008)

HOLY HAUL!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wow I'm so jealous, what an amazing haul!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 3, 2008)

Niiiice!


----------



## hhunt2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Awesome!  Good Job!


----------



## Dana72 (Aug 3, 2008)

wow !


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Aug 4, 2008)

great [email protected]


----------



## falsefiction (Aug 8, 2008)

awesome!  so much good stuff!


----------



## Purple (Aug 9, 2008)

hey! I think I saw you shopping all that wonderful stuff in El Centro, CA???!!!


----------



## Sario (Aug 9, 2008)

I'm green with envy! I know you'll enjoy it all!


----------



## yodagirl (Aug 10, 2008)

Fantastic haul! Have fun with all your new pretties


----------



## coachkitten (Aug 10, 2008)

Wow what an awesome haul!


----------



## Kai322 (Nov 15, 2010)

i dunno remmeber u postin this...but yeah gret haul



Sario said:


> I'm green with envy! I know you'll enjoy it all!


----------



## Rapunzelle (Dec 7, 2010)

Wow! What a haul!!! Very nice!


----------

